# Any Englsh speaking people in Monza?



## HDMonza

We are a couple of 29 and 32 years old. Would love to go for a drink and chat in english.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie

Hi

Only just read your post so you may not be in Monza now, but if you are send a reply. I am from Manchester and my Wife is from Muggio close to Monza, so if you fancy a chat let us know.

cheers
Jamie and Ellie


----------

